# Would you put a 6 month old in a bike trailer if....



## janasmama (Feb 8, 2005)

This is hypothetical and I say 6 months because at this age I'm assuming they would be able to sit up and most definitely hold their head up. So, even though some _don't_ sit at this age, base your response on a baby that _is_ sitting up well.

Would you put this baby in a bike trailer without a helmet to ride on a paved, non-bumpy trail that was for bikes only?


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

Yeah maybe I would. I would seriously consider trying it out and seeing how I felt about it anyway.

*dons flameproof suit*


----------



## *~Danielle~* (Mar 27, 2005)

For me, probably not. Just because of the jarring and serious bouncing that can happen when the trailer hits uneven pavement or some debris in your path. Since a six month old's head is going to still by way bigger in proportion to their body, I would worry about spinal injury and such. They may do well sitting still...but in something with movement that calls for good head control....not so much.


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

Nope. I waited until my son was 12 months before putting him on my bike or in the trailer. He was sitting well by 6 months too. I also do not allow my son in the trailer at 17 months without a helmet. Just because a trailer is not likely to flip, doesn't mean it can't happen. I wouldn't want his head to bonk the pavement without some protection.


----------



## aaronsmom (Jan 22, 2007)

Nope.


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

Not at 6 mos, I think sitting it just too new and I don't know many 6mos old that can sit indefinitely. I'd wait till at least 9 mos assuming baby is sitting well and has been for a while. My kids were all crawling by 8.5 mos so would've been fine sitting at 9 mos. We have bike trails here so we would've used those and that would've eliminated the bumping/jarring.


----------



## Pookietooth (Jul 1, 2002)

In my state, it is illegal to put a baby under a year in a bike trailer or on a bike at all, because the neck is not strong enough. Anything that requires a helment is out. This I learned from the helmet safety outreach person from our local police department.


----------



## Jilian (Jun 16, 2003)

We waited til closer to 9-10 mos to put DS2 in a bike trailer for short rides like you described and he did just fine. I think 6 mos is a bit young; but then again DS2 didn't sit unsupported until around 7.5 mos.


----------



## Isamama (May 2, 2006)

Absolutely not.


----------



## mommy2abigail (Aug 20, 2005)

No. She'd crawl out of it. THe seat belt thingys in there aren't very restraining, at least not in mine. At 6 months, she wouldn't sit still for more than 30 seconds without wanting to crawl.


----------



## Amylcd (Jun 16, 2005)

No.


----------



## delicious (Jun 16, 2003)

it all depends on the situation for me. maybe if they were in a bucket carseat in the trailer, i might.

i just had my 3rd baby and i'm kind of sad it's going to be a year before i can ride bikes again.


----------



## Mama Mko (Jul 26, 2007)

No.


----------



## Mary-Beth (Nov 20, 2001)

The bike trailer we have has a 5-point harness so I don't see how a baby could climb out.
For me, it's possible I might.
Depends if I could find a small enough and light enough helmet for the baby to wear.
I might go without a helmet too if it were no where near cars like you said on a dedicated bike, paved or non-bumpy path.


----------



## uptowngirl (Jun 9, 2008)

No, I wouldn't even consider it. The jarring would worry me.


----------



## Jes'sBeth (Aug 30, 2004)

no. I want to with my 2nd DD but it just isn't worth it. We'll be hitting those bike trails as soon as the snow melts next spring though!

(and there's no way a child could crawl out of the harness in our trailer...)


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

no.

-Angela


----------



## SamuraiMom (Nov 7, 2006)

No, and I am pretty liberal about so much, but we have a trailer that I use, or used last year, to push around my middle 2, but my littlest would bounce all over the place and I wouldn't feel comfortable at all, cause he wouldn't. I'm glad that you asked though, cuz it could be a tough call.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

It's not safe to have a child in a bike trailer without a helmet. Ever. And I would never put a child under a year in one.


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

Nope. We waited until 18 months.


----------



## Meg_s (Apr 13, 2006)

We did, but with a special baby seat and a trailer with suspension. Once he was too big for the babyseat I made a special arrangement with memory foam. The angle he was at meant that he was pretty darn supported and comfortable, and no head bobbling. He's far worse off now as a 15 month old when he falls asleep in the regular trailer setup.


----------



## dis (May 21, 2005)

I wouldn't put a baby in a trailer until they were at least 12 months. No exceptions.


----------



## fresh_water (Feb 29, 2008)

Nope. Too much bouncing and jarring for me to feel safe. Besides the fact they are still very young and would you know if they started crying? I would not, for many reasons.


----------



## PassionateWriter (Feb 27, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pookietooth* 
In my state, it is illegal to put a baby under a year in a bike trailer or on a bike at all, because the neck is not strong enough. Anything that requires a helment is out. This I learned from the helmet safety outreach person from our local police department.


that..and im pretty sure they say dont put a helmet on a baby less than 1 year (i know that wasnt in the OP but it was mentioned later)


----------



## mommy2abigail (Aug 20, 2005)

Ours HAS a 5 point harness, and yes, she can crawl out of it. It's not secure enough to just pull it tight, like in a carseat. Aside from the jarring aspect, the crawling part scares me the most.


----------



## TheGirls (Jan 8, 2007)

No, I wouldn't put a child on a bike or trailer if they were too small for a helmet. That's kind of a sign that they're too small for a bike, kwim?

I'm pretty relaxed about most things safety-wise but I did a quick analysis of the physics of one of those things once- and it scared me enough that my little one (who will probably sit unassisted by 4months) won't be in one until at least a year. Maybe longer.


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2abigail* 
Ours HAS a 5 point harness, and yes, she can crawl out of it. It's not secure enough to just pull it tight, like in a carseat. Aside from the jarring aspect, the crawling part scares me the most.

Evan used to do this in our stroller, it just didn't get small enough on him and he was 2.5yo! I had to get a new stroller just to keep him safe.


----------



## guest9921 (Nov 3, 2005)

I have a huge 8 month old, but no, he wont be in the trailer until next spring.

We have a burley solo, and the risk of him crawling out of it would be the same as crawling out of his carseat. Not going to happen.


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

I'm not sure. I'm not a big fan of the trailers in general, but I wonder what people do whose sole means of transport is bike. Do you just sit home with your baby for a full year? I'm kinda surprised that no one has invented a better solution yet. If someone invented some kind of baby neck support device, I would really like to get one for driving up and down the IL's driveway, which I guarantee is at least as bumpy a ride as any bike trailer.


----------



## GuildJenn (Jan 10, 2007)

No. Even Chariot trailers, which have their own suspension, do not recommend cycling with a child under a year old. (Even though they have a ton of accessories for *strolling* with a child that's younger.) It's because of the head weight-neck strength ratio, which also makes finding a safe helmet difficult.

http://www.chariotcarriers.com/engli...l/faqs.php#ck3


----------



## janasmama (Feb 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GuildJenn* 
No. Even Chariot trailers, which have their own suspension, do not recommend cycling with a child under a year old. (Even though they have a ton of accessories for *strolling* with a child that's younger.) It's because of the head weight-neck strength ratio, which also makes finding a safe helmet difficult.

http://www.chariotcarriers.com/engli...l/faqs.php#ck3

This is interesting that you brought this up about strolling with children under 1. Can someone help me see the difference between running on a bumpy dirt path in a bike trailer that is converted to a stroller vs. the same trailer attached to a bike on a smooth 'for bikes only trail.'


----------



## vbactivist (Oct 4, 2006)

I wonder, too, what people do in pklaces where bike transport is the norm (holland, etc).

OP_ I would not put a child that young in a trailer, but I would, and have, put a child that young in a bike seat behind me.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *janasmama* 
This is interesting that you brought this up about strolling with children under 1. Can someone help me see the difference between running on a bumpy dirt path in a bike trailer that is converted to a stroller vs. the same trailer attached to a bike on a smooth 'for bikes only trail.'

A big part is the helmet. And speed. If something happens a mom pushing a stroller is traveling a lot more slowly than a bike.

-Angela


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

If I were jogging with a stroller I would have the child wear a helmet. If I were walking, no. I'm going slower and it's a lot less likely to tip because I haev more control.


----------



## janasmama (Feb 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vbactivist* 
OP_ I would not put a child that young in a trailer, but I would, and have, put a child that young in a bike seat behind me.

Wouldn't this child need a helmet then and aren't helmets only for children over 1? It seems that the bike trailer would be safer....(?)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
A big part is the helmet. And speed. If something happens a mom pushing a stroller is traveling a lot more slowly than a bike.

-Angela

I knew the speed thing was going to be a point that someone made. I mentioned in the OP that the child wouldn't be wearing a helmet because of it being a big part of it.

I just want to be able to ride so badly during next spring and summer because I can't run and I just don't see anything happening on a smooth, for bikes only trail when the trailer won't tip even if the bike does. There are also no cliffs to fall off of. And we have a high end, super safe, well-kept trailer.


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *janasmama* 
This is interesting that you brought this up about strolling with children under 1. Can someone help me see the difference between running on a bumpy dirt path in a bike trailer that is converted to a stroller vs. the same trailer attached to a bike on a smooth 'for bikes only trail.'

Babies under 1 are not supposed to be in jogging strollers either. Too jarring on little noggins.


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *janasmama* 
Wouldn't this child need a helmet then and aren't helmets only for children over 1? It seems that the bike trailer would be safer....(?)

I knew the speed thing was going to be a point that someone made. I mentioned in the OP that the child wouldn't be wearing a helmet because of it being a big part of it.

I just want to be able to ride so badly during next spring and summer because I can't run and I just don't see anything happening on a smooth, for bikes only trail when the trailer won't tip even if the bike does. There are also no cliffs to fall off of. And we have a high end, super safe, well-kept trailer.

I hear ya on this. DS was born in March, and I so desperately wanted to get on my bike last summer, but I wasn't willing to put his safety at risk.


----------



## Mama Mko (Jul 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pumpkin_Pie* 
Babies under 1 are not supposed to be in jogging strollers either. Too jarring on little noggins.

My stroller says not to use on babies under 6 months.


----------



## pixiepunk (Mar 11, 2003)

i would, and have. in fact, DD1 was a bit younger than 6 months when we did, though sitting unassisted and closer in size to a 9 month old.

we don't ride very fast, and have never had any troubles whatsoever. i think a trailer is a lot safer than a bikeseat on the back, actually, because it won't tip over even if the adult on the bike does.


----------



## Meg_s (Apr 13, 2006)

I live in Europe and biking is the primary mode of transport in this city, I see tons of babies in trailers. Of course the city is made for bikes too, with special lanes etc. so less jarring than what might occur in an American city.


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Meg_s* 
I live in Europe and biking is the primary mode of transport in this city, I see tons of babies in trailers. Of course the city is made for bikes too, with special lanes etc. so less jarring than what might occur in an American city.

Oooh tell us more! AT what age do ppl commonly put babes in trailers? Do they use helmets? I want to expand my mode of thinking outside the N. American car culture thing.


----------



## amberskyfire (Sep 15, 2007)

I am considering getting one, and while I WOULD put my 6-month-old in it, I would NOT do it without a helmet. In fact, I'm thinking of hooking a car seat in there and also using a helmet.

I've been a bicycle rider all of my life and even when you are going slow on a safe path, you never know what's going to happen. I've been hit a lot by jerks riding bicycles at very high speeds who whip around corners.


----------



## janasmama (Feb 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amberskyfire* 
I am considering getting one, and while I WOULD put my 6-month-old in it, I would NOT do it without a helmet. In fact, I'm thinking of hooking a car seat in there and also using a helmet.

I've been a bicycle rider all of my life and even when you are going slow on a safe path, you never know what's going to happen. I've been hit a lot by jerks riding bicycles at very high speeds who whip around corners.

Well, part of the reason for the 'no helmet' is b/c what I've learned in this forum is that it's not healthy or appropriate to put a helmet on a baby less than 1 yr. old. (Someone correct me if I'm wrong.) I've also heard mention that it's not good to have a baby in a car seat inside a trailer either.

In my personal opinion, I would think that if a baby under 1 _was_ going to be in a trailer, the best way would be without a helmet and fastened into the factory seat.

I'm a pretty safety conscious mama although I don't consider myself a 'Safetysaurus' (







) like some of the other mamas here...but I think I agree with a couple of the pp's about bike transportation being the main mode of transportation in some places.

My OP developed from this thought b/c we will be living in a place where most people transit by bike and there is a complex bike trail system...I want to be able to put this into use and when there is care taken, I personally don't see why a crawling/toddling baby can't be put into a bike trailer. I really feel like the manufacturer's cautions are mostly CYA.


----------



## amberskyfire (Sep 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *janasmama* 
Well, part of the reason for the 'no helmet' is b/c what I've learned in this forum is that it's not healthy or appropriate to put a helmet on a baby less than 1 yr. old. (Someone correct me if I'm wrong.) I've also heard mention that it's not good to have a baby in a car seat inside a trailer either.

In my personal opinion, I would think that if a baby under 1 _was_ going to be in a trailer, the best way would be without a helmet and fastened into the factory seat.

I'm a pretty safety conscious mama although I don't consider myself a 'Safetysaurus' (







) like some of the other mamas here...but I think I agree with a couple of the pp's about bike transportation being the main mode of transportation in some places.

My OP developed from this thought b/c we will be living in a place where most people transit by bike and there is a complex bike trail system...I want to be able to put this into use and when there is care taken, I personally don't see why a crawling/toddling baby can't be put into a bike trailer. I really feel like the manufacturer's cautions are mostly CYA.

You may be right, I don't know. I asked in another natural parenting community and they all said definitely I must use a helmet and that a car seat inside the trailer was a good idea because you cannot put a baby younger than 12 mo in one.


----------



## straighthaircurly (Dec 17, 2005)

When my son rode in a bike trailer I always had him in a helmet. Therefore I did not put him in one until he was almost 1yo (and he was an exceptionally strong and athletic baby). Even on smooth roads their heads jostle around a lot.


----------



## CherylDec&Jul (Dec 19, 2006)

No. Both of my dc were 1+ year & wore a helmet.

Tho I could be consider by some to be a . . . 'Safetysaurus'


----------



## odenata (Feb 1, 2005)

Here's an interesting link. Some quotes:

Quote:

Nobody we have met in the injury prevention field recommends taking an infant of less than 12 months in a bicycle child seat, trailer, sidecar or any other carrier. Nobody. And we do not either.

Quote:

Children are just learning to sit unsupported at about 9 months of age. Until this age, infants have not developed sufficient bone mass and muscle tone to enable them to sit unsupported with their backs straight. Pediatricians advise against having infants sitting in a slumped or curled position for prolonged periods. This position may even be exacerbated by the added weight of a bicycle helmet on the infant's head.


----------



## kittywitty (Jul 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rebeccajo* 
My stroller says not to use on babies under 6 months.

Mine doesn't specify. She's ridden in it a whole 3 times, but my 8mo does fine in it and we just walk around the block.


----------



## Jes'sBeth (Aug 30, 2004)

Even high end trailers tip (often when going over a curb... does the bike path extend all the way to your house?) The child is riding in a 'vehicle' with smaller wheels than your bike and an axle that runs right under them. that all contributes to vibration.

Bike seats are right over the back wheel and therefore move a lot more than the bike passenger who is cradled between the two tires.

I'm a good cyclist. Accidents happen even on bike trails. The trails near me are all nice and smooth (old railway lines) but NO WAY would I bike with my 5 month old right now. She's not big enough... It only takes one inexperienced inline skater/ cyclist/ jogger who's not paying attention to cause an accident. Or one stick you didn't see or a squirrel running out in front of you (don't ask!) or whatever. If you bail your child may get hurt and may get hurt badly. It's just one summer.


----------



## Just1More (Jun 19, 2008)

Yep. I would.

With a few precautions. I'd have someone else ride around with my child in it, slowly (in a parking lot or something) so I could watch how she did.

I would NOT use a helmet (too uncomfortable at that age. Wouldn't she have to hold her head up the whole time? and wouldn't it be impossible for her to lean back?), but I'd probably consider a bucket carseat. two reasons. Firstly, we checked ours out really well, and noted that if the children were strapped in properly, they may hang from their seat belts if it tipped, but there wouldn't be anything for them to bonk their heads on. Secondly, a deep bucket carseat is going to absorb a good deal of the vibration (haven't you ever heard of people putting their babies on the washing machine in a carseat to get them to go to sleep?), and if it's deep enough, will also prevent the baby from hitting their head on anything even in the case of a crash. I also wouldn't ride fast (ours says no faster than 10mph, though we only use it for walking so it's not really an issue...), and keep the rides reasonably short.

I think all the safest rules can be best applied by WATCHING your child, STAYING with your child, and PAYING ATTENTION.

Just today, my 15mo was very happily playing with the severe choking hazard of a large pile of dice. In fact, he AND his 17 mo old friend (okay, my friend's baby, more accurately) were playing with the dice. And neither of us was worried a bit. The babies had a lovely time feeling them, stacking them, and carrying them in their fat chubby fists. We just WATCHED them and STAYED with them the ENTIRE time they had them. I think that's by far a better way to go overall than to keep my kids from doing anything that at any point in time is relatively unsafe.

But, obviously...I'm not a safetysaurus


----------



## vbactivist (Oct 4, 2006)

janasmama said:


> Wouldn't this child need a helmet then and aren't helmets only for children over 1? It seems that the bike trailer would be safer....(?)
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> No, I did not put a helmet on any of my children when they were that young - we travel on bike paths or sidealks where I live - very little auto traffic when they are little.


----------



## Spirit Dancer (Dec 11, 2006)

Yes, personally I would.


----------



## GuildJenn (Jan 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *janasmama* 
This is interesting that you brought this up about strolling with children under 1. Can someone help me see the difference between running on a bumpy dirt path in a bike trailer that is converted to a stroller vs. the same trailer attached to a bike on a smooth 'for bikes only trail.'

I'm guessing the speed, the likelihood of the trailer rolling, and the helmet all combine. Plus being further away from the baby.

I don't know what your family set-up is like but my son (3) hates the trailer we'd borrowed. So we bring our bikes to a playground at one end of the trail (it has a shaded area) and a picnic, and one of us goes for a ride while the other one plays, then the other one goes for a ride. My son gets a loooong playground session and sometimes a nap in the shaded bit.


----------

